# Jubilee pto shaft replacement



## Slewis51 (Jun 11, 2016)

I've got a Ford Jubilee, which I bought 2 years ago. After running my brush hog a few days ago, I noticed that my ORC seemed "wobbly". I managed to get the ORC off and found that the splines on the tractor pto output shaft were damaged. They looked kind of sheared or rounded off. The shaft itself is not at all "wobbly". Anyway, I went ahead and ordered a new pto shaft assembly and a new ORC (with a quick release). In reading various threads, it sounds like replacing the shaft is a matter of pulling out the old one and sliding in the new one. Does anyone know if it's really that simple, or should I plan on a bigger job? The tractor is 100 miles away from my home so I'm trying to be prepared. I think I have to drain the hydraulic and differential fluid, so am bringing a 5 gallon jug of universal fluid.
I'd sure appreciate any thought, comments, and advice. I'm a new member but have followed this forum a while, and got a lot of good info.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Slewis51, welcome to the forum.

Well it's just about as simple as you describe. Take a flashlight with you so you can look up in the rear end and see where you have to put the shaft . 

Did you order the new shaft with new bearing, sleeve, seal, gasket, and lock rings? Otherwise, you have a job ahead of you. You have to take them off the old shaft and put them on the new shaft. See attachment.

One tip...Tie the PTO lever in the engaged position before you start, so it doesn't cause you any problems. This holds the sliding sleeve on the transmission shaft so it doesn't fall off the PTO shift fork.


----------



## Slewis51 (Jun 11, 2016)

BigT said:


> Hello Slewis51, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Well it's just about as simple as you describe. Take a flashlight with you so you can look up in the rear end and see where you have to put the shaft .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I ordered the complete shaft assembly, with all sleeves, bearings, etc already installed on the shaft. Even includes the shaft housing cover, but I don'the think the gasket for the cover. I'm sure I can make one for that. Hoping I can get back to mowing by next weekend--brush is growing like crazy with all the recent rain we've had.
Thanks again to you and to this great forum.


----------

